# Got a new jetter nozzle today



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I got a new chain cutter today. Anybody using one of these? Curious how well they work.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Redwood uses one and swears on how good it is.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

That is insane!


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

It's a pretty cool little head. I was told it rotates at a really high speed. It comes with different length chains for different size pipes. Changing out the chain takes about 30 seconds

http://www.jettersnorthwest.com/html/jetter_nozzles.html


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

And how much did that little beauty set you back?


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

Like Gear said all Redwood can talk about is Warthog's and chain cutters. I lost a job recently to someone who had one, cleaning heavy mineral deposits in a drain line from a water treatment system in a big boiler room at a feed mill.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

Pretty sure they are like $800-900


Some of you may know I had some problems with my Harben jetter. I recently bought it from JNW. They had a lot of things going on around the shop and Steve was on vacation. They were short handed and I was rushing them to get it shipped out to me. I had a job lined up and needed it. 

Due to the rush to get it out and being short handed. It didnt get a very good final inspection. We also had a big communication issue between myself, JNW and the shipping company. It came on a semi flat bed (in the front) with a load behind it. I only had a loading dock! I had to pay for a tow truck flat bed to load it off the side. Couldnt find a fork lift big enough to get it off the truck. The shipping company also chained it down without protecting the paint on the frame, chipped it up pretty good. 

It came with a split ball valve that had water trapped in it while in the off position. I also had a few other things I had to play with; lighting, small leak, and a couple other things. 

I called JNW and told them about these issues. I was pretty upset by having to spend a day fixing things and testing everything to make sure it was ready for work. 

Last summer I bought a Brute cart from them with lots of accessories, it was almost $11k. This spring I bought the Harben from them and with a warthog, shipping, extra reel, and a couple other things it was almost $26K

I basically spent almost $40k with them in less than 8 months. To show their appreciation for being a good customer, they apologized for the mishaps and sent me the chain cutter as a courtesy. 

JNW is an excellent company to work with.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

*" I basically spent almost $40k with them in less than 8 months. To show their appreciation for being a good customer, they apologized for the mishaps and sent me the chain cutter as a courtesy. 

JNW is an excellent company to work with."*

I love happy endings !


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

It's nice to see them looking out for their customers and not just their bottom line.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

johntheplumber said:


> It's nice to see them looking out for their customers and not just their bottom line.


That's for sure! I like the fact that if you have a technical question, they are almost always a phone call away. They answer emails and phone calls better than any company I know!


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

The Root Rat is the one Redwood uses if I recall right. http://rootrat.net/index.php?option=com_jcommerce&Itemid=101&pgn=product_info&products_id=29

Their nozzles have been around since the 1990's http://www.chempure.com/rootrat.htm


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Awesome Anderson. I want a chain flinging nozzle. My research says it needs at least 11gpm to be effective. Please let us know how it works out for you. I second that jnw is awesome, hope you are satisfied with the end results.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

SewerRatz said:


> The Root Rat is the one Redwood uses if I recall right. http://rootrat.net/index.php?option=com_jcommerce&Itemid=101&pgn=product_info&products_id=29
> 
> Their nozzles have been around since the 1990's http://www.chempure.com/rootrat.htm


I would buy the chempure 3/8 in a second if I knew it was gonna work with 6gpm 4kpsi. 
It says 4-12, but I have read you get to much of bogging down until 11gpm.


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

So JNW makes there own chain cutter or is that made by Root Rat?


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Will said:


> So JNW makes there own chain cutter or is that made by Root Rat?


They don't make their own nozzles. It might be a knock off if the patent has expired.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

johntheplumber said:


> It's nice to see them looking out for their customers and not just their bottom line.


Not to be a smart butt, but that's how good company's worry about their bottom line, by worrying about the customers.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> They don't make their own nozzles. It might be a knock off if the patent has expired.


 
I'm sure they are buying them from a distributor and not manufacturing them. What do you think they are copying? I thought the root rat looks different.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> Awesome Anderson. I want a chain flinging nozzle. My research says it needs at least 11gpm to be effective. Please let us know how it works out for you. I second that jnw is awesome, hope you are satisfied with the end results.


 
I'll try it with the Brute just to see what happens. Gonna wait till I get the ideal situation where it drains out, but has lots of roots so I can see it spinning.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Remember when using chains never leave it in one spot, always moving .


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

there's a youtube video of a root rat cutting a block of concrete. Not sure I'd trust it in any type of pipe except ductile iron.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Are the chain root cutters primarily intended for large trailer jetter? I have never heard of one before and don't know much about it. It looks awesome but as someone already said I would be nervous about using it in any plastic or concrete line. I am starting a drain cleaning company and want to run jets as often as possible. I'm no novice but I still have plenty to learn , especially as far as jetting goes.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I'm sure they are buying them from a distributor and not manufacturing them. What do you think they are copying? I thought the root rat looks different.


Yeah the root rat does look different. They are buying from a nozzle Co we at this moment don't know who sells it.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I'll try it with the Brute just to see what happens. Gonna wait till I get the ideal situation where it drains out, but has lots of roots so I can see it spinning.


I'm marking this thread to watch. I'm very interested in this nozzle. I think it would be a great tool after flow is established. Just 1 steady push out and wallah.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> Are the chain root cutters primarily intended for large trailer jetter? I have never heard of one before and don't know much about it. It looks awesome but as someone already said I would be nervous about using it in any plastic or concrete line. I am starting a drain cleaning company and want to run jets as often as possible. I'm no novice but I still have plenty to learn , especially as far as jetting goes.


They have been been around for 10 plus years, I think if they were to risky we would know about it other than a thought that it might not be a good idea. I read you need plenty of gpm to keep it centered.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah, makes sense. I have learned a lot already from reading the threads on this forum. I'm very happy I joined.


----------



## gilbertjeffrey (Mar 6, 2011)

I just bought a warthog from JNW, came in with no jets.... they had stoneage overnight them to me. A second thumbs up for JNW


----------



## BuckeyeBowhunte (May 4, 2011)

good finishing head. tears the heck outta roots and buildup in cast.

I need to get one.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

BuckeyeBowhunte said:


> good finishing head. tears the heck outta roots and buildup in cast.
> 
> I need to get one.


Get one soon as possible, smile. And tell us how many gpm you used etc. How many you think it needs, etc. Thanks lol.


----------



## Jrockstangs (Mar 19, 2013)

awesome looking chain cutter. I have only used one a few times with a truck jetter and it did the trick with ease....good buy in my mind buddy


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Jrockstangs said:


> awesome looking chain cutter. I have only used one a few times with a truck jetter and it did the trick with ease....good buy in my mind buddy


cool, thanks for post, do you remember how many gpm and psi this jetter put out that did it with ease. thanks


----------

